# Pse Evolve Draw Stops



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

If you need more adjustment for your pse evolve cam, our Evolve draw stops are ready. Here is a video going over the benefits.


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mother of Baby Jesus $18 postage 😈


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes I hear you, Unfortunately USPS raised the Australian shipping price late last year or early this year, they kept the rest of international shipping the same. We can ship a lot of stops for that so if you have a buddy to split shipping with. Please let your country's distributor know you are looking at our products to help us get our products closer to you and then shipping won't be an issue, I would appreciate that. Thanks, Brian


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ill ask Steven at Archery Supplies next time Im up there


----------



## Jorgejohnson72 (Sep 26, 2020)

Do you make them for the pse vendetta drive cam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes we do, here is a link. PSE single Stop and a video PSE BEAR VIDEO, it is on a bear bow but the same principals apply. The A6PS set at 2 dots will be the same as the factory so that will let you add a little length and let-off and 2 positions to shorten and decease let-off. if you need to shorten more then you go to the B6PS and so on. If you need more length and let-off you can use a larger stop in the next longer peg hole, Long pegging.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ordered a set for my supra focus this morning thank u


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Love these! What set do you recommend for the Pse Mach 1 hunting bows to bring it to factory setting? I will also add a tiny felt to silence it unless you guys have those also


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

For the Mach 1 factory settings the PF will do it. For felt we offer Mute Stuff, it is thin and will conform easily to any shape. 
Mute Stuff
PF Stop


----------

